# [Ozone Radon] Aplicación no funciona en Wine (abierto)

## pcmaster

Hola,

Hace poco adquirí un ratón láser Ozone Radon 3k. Funciona perfectamente en Linux, pero la aplicación que trae para programarlo (puede merorizar funciones) sólo funciona en Windows.

En wine 1.1.x directamente la aplicación ni cargaba. En wine-1.2, recién estable, al menos carga pero muestra el mensaje de "no mouse", es decir, el ratón funciona pero la aplicación no lo detecta.

Al iniciar la aplicación bajo wine se muestran los siguientes mensajes de error:

```
$ wine Ozone_Radon.exe

fixme:win:RegisterDeviceNotificationW (hwnd=0x1005a, filter=0x25cc0c,flags=0x00000000) returns a fake device notification handle!

fixme:keyboard:X11DRV_LoadKeyboardLayout L"00000409", 0101: stub!

$
```

¿Alguien ha conseguido hacerla funcionar?

----------

## pelelademadera

que el mouse ande, segurisimo que si. ahora que wine tenga acceso al hard, lo dudo mucho, por eso no lo carga al soft

----------

